# avatar upload problem........



## chefrob (Dec 24, 2010)

tried to upload a cheery X-mas avatar and all i keep getting is........

"Unknown object to create image association with."


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 24, 2010)

chefrob said:


> tried to upload a cheery X-mas avatar and all i keep getting is........
> 
> "Unknown object to create image association with."




 What file format is the image? You can try changing the name of the file, this has worked for me in the past.I just changed my avatar twice, and it worked. My files are jpeg and/or gif format.I hope this helps you.


----------



## meateater (Dec 24, 2010)

Like Rich said probably file format.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 26, 2010)

nope........jpg, is there a size restriction?


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 26, 2010)

I have had the same issue for a week and sent an unanswered note to huddler several days ago - I even tried to reuse an old avitar and got that same message


----------



## chefrob (Dec 26, 2010)

it's a conspiracy gary.............


----------



## meateater (Dec 27, 2010)

Here ya go!


----------



## chefrob (Dec 27, 2010)

nope..........i even tried that one, i do like it!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 27, 2010)

I just tried again with a 90 X 90 and a 100 X 100 jpg and two gif files that I have used here before with no success. Same message for all og them


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't know what is is, but I just uploaded meateaters avatar onto my profile, and it worked. I am going to submit this to Brian.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 27, 2010)

Rob,

I was able to upload the santa picture to your profile with no problem. What web browser are you using? I ask so that I can let huddler know all the details so that they can look into this for you.


----------



## miamirick (Dec 27, 2010)

hey rob, why dont you wait till the last minute?  christmas is over two days ago!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 27, 2010)

What do you mean there Rick. Rob smoked the real Christmas didn't you see the thread.


----------



## miamirick (Dec 27, 2010)

guess i missed it, gotta go hunt it down


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 27, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> Rob,
> 
> I was able to upload the santa picture to your profile with no problem. What web browser are you using? I ask so that I can let huddler know all the details so that they can look into this for you.


Hey Brian

I am still having issues at home and I am running IE8 - I was able to change my avitar from my work PC but it will not allow me to take an avitar that I have already used from the desktop and upload it - tried both jpg and gif and one was only 8KB

Still get that same message Rob does

Thanks

Gary


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 27, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> bmudd14474 said:
> 
> 
> > Rob,
> ...


So you just have the issue on the home computer?


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 27, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> Scarbelly said:
> 
> 
> > bmudd14474 said:
> ...


It would appear that is the case and it just recently happened since I was able to change the avitar to the Christmas one in mid December


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 28, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> bmudd14474 said:
> 
> 
> > Scarbelly said:
> ...


Ok ill pass this along to Huddler. You may want to make sure all the windows updates have been done to your computer as of late in case that is the issue. Also you could download firefox and see if it happens with that browser.

Brian


----------



## chefrob (Dec 28, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> Rob,
> 
> I was able to upload the santa picture to your profile with no problem. What web browser are you using? I ask so that I can let huddler know all the details so that they can look into this for you.




 IE but i'm not sure what version...............


> hey rob, why dont you wait till the last minute?  christmas is over two days ago!





> What do you mean there Rick. Rob smoked the real Christmas didn't you see the thread.


hey jack-shmoes.......you two are killin' me here!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey Brian

Just an update - I sent the avitars to Huddler and just tried again this AM with the same results. My PC is set to auto update and I see that it did a couple of days ago so my windows should be up to date.  I just went in via FireFox and it worked

No idea what the issue is with the browser


----------



## chefrob (Dec 24, 2010)

tried to upload a cheery X-mas avatar and all i keep getting is........

"Unknown object to create image association with."


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 24, 2010)

chefrob said:


> tried to upload a cheery X-mas avatar and all i keep getting is........
> 
> "Unknown object to create image association with."




 What file format is the image? You can try changing the name of the file, this has worked for me in the past.I just changed my avatar twice, and it worked. My files are jpeg and/or gif format.I hope this helps you.


----------



## meateater (Dec 24, 2010)

Like Rich said probably file format.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 26, 2010)

nope........jpg, is there a size restriction?


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 26, 2010)

I have had the same issue for a week and sent an unanswered note to huddler several days ago - I even tried to reuse an old avitar and got that same message


----------



## chefrob (Dec 26, 2010)

it's a conspiracy gary.............


----------



## meateater (Dec 27, 2010)

Here ya go!


----------



## chefrob (Dec 27, 2010)

nope..........i even tried that one, i do like it!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 27, 2010)

I just tried again with a 90 X 90 and a 100 X 100 jpg and two gif files that I have used here before with no success. Same message for all og them


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't know what is is, but I just uploaded meateaters avatar onto my profile, and it worked. I am going to submit this to Brian.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 27, 2010)

Rob,

I was able to upload the santa picture to your profile with no problem. What web browser are you using? I ask so that I can let huddler know all the details so that they can look into this for you.


----------



## miamirick (Dec 27, 2010)

hey rob, why dont you wait till the last minute?  christmas is over two days ago!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 27, 2010)

What do you mean there Rick. Rob smoked the real Christmas didn't you see the thread.


----------



## miamirick (Dec 27, 2010)

guess i missed it, gotta go hunt it down


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 27, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> Rob,
> 
> I was able to upload the santa picture to your profile with no problem. What web browser are you using? I ask so that I can let huddler know all the details so that they can look into this for you.


Hey Brian

I am still having issues at home and I am running IE8 - I was able to change my avitar from my work PC but it will not allow me to take an avitar that I have already used from the desktop and upload it - tried both jpg and gif and one was only 8KB

Still get that same message Rob does

Thanks

Gary


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 27, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> bmudd14474 said:
> 
> 
> > Rob,
> ...


So you just have the issue on the home computer?


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 27, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> Scarbelly said:
> 
> 
> > bmudd14474 said:
> ...


It would appear that is the case and it just recently happened since I was able to change the avitar to the Christmas one in mid December


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 28, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> bmudd14474 said:
> 
> 
> > Scarbelly said:
> ...


Ok ill pass this along to Huddler. You may want to make sure all the windows updates have been done to your computer as of late in case that is the issue. Also you could download firefox and see if it happens with that browser.

Brian


----------



## chefrob (Dec 28, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> Rob,
> 
> I was able to upload the santa picture to your profile with no problem. What web browser are you using? I ask so that I can let huddler know all the details so that they can look into this for you.




 IE but i'm not sure what version...............


> hey rob, why dont you wait till the last minute?  christmas is over two days ago!





> What do you mean there Rick. Rob smoked the real Christmas didn't you see the thread.


hey jack-shmoes.......you two are killin' me here!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey Brian

Just an update - I sent the avitars to Huddler and just tried again this AM with the same results. My PC is set to auto update and I see that it did a couple of days ago so my windows should be up to date.  I just went in via FireFox and it worked

No idea what the issue is with the browser


----------

